# Video Games that aren't overrated at all



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Those games that are constantly touted as amazing and deserve every ounce of praise they receive.

1) Planescape: Torment


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

The Sims 3

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLWTROEWTEWJTEWJTGEW

I think Amnesia. Most will disagree. I mean, I can't finish it in dark = mission accomplished. Horror isn't really horror until you can't defend yourself.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> *The Sims 3*
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLWTROEWTEWJTEWJTGEW
> 
> I think Amnesia. Most will disagree. I mean, I can't finish it in dark = mission accomplished. Horror isn't really horror until you can't defend yourself.


SO TRUE, SO TRUE! lol

I'm gonna play The Sims 3 now, I haven't played in about 2 days, that's too long!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Hmm... how about a game with mixed reactions?

Deadly Premonition. Some rave reviews, some vile ones. I'm on the side of OMGBBQ.
Zelda Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, and Wind Waker
Zelda Oracle series is underrated.
Banjo-Kazooie
Castlevania games

I'm trying to think of games I really, really like and having a hard time... ugh.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm gonna add Portal.

You can't hate on Portal.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

Skyrim. The game is a work of art.

GTA V. Amazing story and game play.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Mario Kart. I've never met anybody that doesn't like Mario Kart. They might not care for it, but I've never seen anybody say it's bad or overrated.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

minimized said:


> Hmm... how about a game with mixed reactions?
> 
> Deadly Premonition. Some rave reviews, some vile ones. I'm on the side of OMGBBQ.
> Zelda Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, and Wind Waker
> ...


Totally agree on Deadly Premonition. I think all the hate though was from people not looking past some superficial elements. I admittedly almost didn't make it past that initial sequence, but by the end of it, It ended up being pretty ****ing fantastic. All the crazy plot twists and fleshed out dynamic supporting characters.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Cubivore


----------



## bewilderedminerals (Sep 26, 2013)

Resident Evil 4
The first Gears of War
The Arkham games
Metal Gear Solid
Halo: CE


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

Thief 4 - It's not overrated, it's just terrible.
Also Half-Life - It's just awesome.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Baldur's Gate 2
Deus EX(original)
Super Mario Brothers 3
Morrowind
Diablo 2
Duke Nukem 3D


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

The Last of Us
Heavy rain
Mass Effect series

It's all opinion though... I didn't like Skyrim for example.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

World of Warcraft.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I actually liked GTA 4.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lunarc said:


> World of Warcraft.


Yeah, it's not perfect but I agree.



zookeeper said:


> I'm gonna add Portal.
> 
> You can't hate on Portal.


I think (if I'm remembering correctly) I saw someone post that in the overrated game thread 

edit: OK it wasn't that thread, but I know I saw it somewhere. 



Raynic781 said:


> SO TRUE, SO TRUE! lol
> 
> I'm gonna play The Sims 3 now, I haven't played in about 2 days, that's too long!


I used to play for whole days sometimes, I can't get into it for long now though so just waiting for The Sims 4 now.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah, it's not perfect but I agree.
> 
> I think (if I'm remembering correctly) I saw someone post that in the overrated game thread
> 
> edit: OK it wasn't that thread, but I know I saw it somewhere.


Portal is too likeable to be overrated. I'm not even the biggest Portal fan or anything, but even my cynical self thinks it's one of those games that's impossible to dislike.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

All the games I like


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

original Deus Ex

andd..

WoW? I guess, I might slag it off when it went all easy mode loot pinata but despite quitting about 3 expansions ago its still the game ive sunk more hours into than anything else (too many to mention thats for sure) 

them 2 stand out anyway


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Mario Kart. I've never met anybody that doesn't like Mario Kart. They might not care for it, but I've never seen anybody say it's bad or overrated.


Completely agree. Not even a Nintendo fan. (Well, oldschool Nintendo fan, but not any of the next gens. ...though Chrono Trigger, possibly my favorite game, is a SuperNES title. ...ok, I'll stop rambling.)

Also, it's had so many copies. It spawned the kart-racing sub-genre.

-------

As for the games that I don't think are overrated...

*Chrono Trigger*. Obviously going to say that. It is a must, even if RPGs aren't your thing.

*Silent Hill/Silent Hill 2/Silent Hill 3*. THE BEST of survival horror, imo.

*Twisted Metal 2* and *Twisted Metal Black*. The best two of the franchise, imo. NOT overrated.

*Beyond Good and Evil*. Though it's in cult status hype, it's still worth mentioning that it's not overrated. Not many games make you feel, let alone have a bunch of fun in-between. (Now where the Hell is that sequel, Ubisoft?!)

I'm sure there's one or two more others, but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Baldur's Gate 2
> Deus EX(original)
> Super Mario Brothers 3
> *Morrowind*
> ...


Morrowind is and will probably always be my favorite western RPG. When they removed levitation and allowed fast travel in Oblivion my heart sank a little bit.... When they did away with attributes and removed athletics, acrobatics, and weapon specializations (ie, sword, spear, short short, etc) in favor of simply "single and double handed weapons" in Skyrim, my sank even more.... I wouldn't say i cared for contracting diseases and having to choose a birthsign at the beginning and have to stick with it the rest of the game, among other annoying things that sometimes were rather bothersome that i can't think of atm.... But they added to the depth of roleplaying and immersion and i don't get why the took them away. Streamlining is a word i never want hear when it is in regards to the design of an rpg... If i wanted something shallow, lacking in complexity and user involvement i'd play one of the million games that already feature "rpg elements".. But aren't true rpgs.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Deus EX(original)
> Super Mario Brothers 3
> Morrowind


agree agree agree ! 



lunarc said:


> Skyrim. The game is a work of art.
> 
> GTA V. Amazing story and game play.





JustThisGuy said:


> *Beyond Good and Evil*. Though it's in cult status hype, it's still worth mentioning that it's not overrated. Not many games make you feel, let alone have a bunch of fun in-between. (Now where the Hell is that sequel, Ubisoft?!)


disagree disagree disagree 

i felt like these three games showed a lot of initial promise but ended up feeling hollow after having played them for some time. (not that i stopped playing them after the fact, but anyway!)


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

GTA V

In many respects, the game was phenomenal, in others....
I can understand why someone would feel it's overrated, especially if a person's concept of an open world game like GTA insist there be more activities and of a specific variety. Really, GTA had amazing production value, smooth mechanics, great level design, and represented life in ways only a few other games have thus far. GTA Online just keeps getting better and better as well, although, I wouldn't commend it as much as it's single player counterpart. 

GTA V and GTA Online definitely suffer from a lack of worthwhile activities, for sure, but it's not lacking much from it's competition (unfortunately). GTA V's writing was underwhelming in areas as well, but you'd be pressed to get a similar or higher quality experience elsewhere.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Kiba said:


> Totally agree on Deadly Premonition. I think all the hate though was from people not looking past some superficial elements. I admittedly almost didn't make it past that initial sequence, but by the end of it, It ended up being pretty ****ing fantastic. All the crazy plot twists and fleshed out dynamic supporting characters.


It's a ripoff of Twin Peaks and plays like crap. It does have it's charm though...because it's a ripoff of Twin Peaks.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Ocarina of time, Tetris, and Sonic the Hedgehog 2&3.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Mortal Kombat (2011). Best of the series. Possibly the best fighter ever made.

Injustice: Gods Among Us. Same goodness as above, just second place.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't know if Jagged Alliance 2 has every been considered overrated, but holy **** it's one of my favouritest ever.

It's also on sale for $4.99 on steam for the next few days. Buuuuy it!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts
Mass Effect
Beyond: Two Souls


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Shadow of the Colossus


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

midnightson said:


> It's a ripoff of Twin Peaks and plays like crap. It does have it's charm though...because it's a ripoff of Twin Peaks.


Twin Peaks was sort of fantastic till the second season, then it got kind of boring and dragged out. I thought Deadly Premonition didn't really pick up and get interesting till the final 2 or 3 chapters. But they were both amazing in their own way, and i don't think anyone would argue that the characters, setting and the basic set up of the plot were taken from Twin Peaks.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Kingdom Hearts
> Mass Effect
> Beyond: Two Souls


Beyond: Two Souls was a total let down, even William Dafoe could not salvage that piece of crap. I could never understand how they went from Heavy rain to that.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Kiba said:


> Beyond: Two Souls was a total let down, even William Dafoe could not salvage that piece of crap. I could never understand how they went from Heavy rain to that.


I liked it. :stu Never played Heavy Rain though.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Final Fantasy 6.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Final Fantasy 7!


----------



## redfaced (May 8, 2014)

Pro evolution soccer, amazing series in the ps2 era, been crap for a few years though, hopefully will come good again with the ps4.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

zookeeper said:


> I don't know if Jagged Alliance 2 has every been considered overrated, but holy **** it's one of my favouritest ever.
> 
> It's also on sale for $4.99 on steam for the next few days. Buuuuy it!


A fellow JA fan? I think we're gonna get along just fine!


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Twisted Metal(2012)


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

The "Wario Land" games.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

andreiuca said:


> Final Fantasy 7!


I actually think VII is way overrated, especially compared to the rest of the series, but it's your opinion... So I'll let it go.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Frozen Synapse and bastion. I would say frozen synapse is criminally underrated!


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

Durzo said:


> Frozen Synapse and bastion. I would say frozen synapse is criminally underrated!


Agreed on both counts; Frozen Synapse is barely acknowledged, and Bastion is just the most gorgeous thing indie.

Also, 
Animal Crossing. No one with a soul dislikes Animal Crossing, even if it never changes enormously.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Gta 2
Heroes 3
Gothic
Half life
Pre steam counter strike
Pokemon
Diablo 2

It feels boring to say this list because its so obvious.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Final Fantasy 9 and 12
Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep
Shadow of the Colossus
the Pokemon games
Mario Kart / Super Smash Bros


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Team Fortress 2
Borderlands Series
Super Smash Bros.
Pokemon
Soul Calibur 2


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> I actually think VII is way overrated, especially compared to the rest of the series, but it's your opinion... So I'll let it go.


I think my experience with that game might be inflated (if that makes sense) because I was a small kid when I played it, so I couldn't judge it properly/in a mature way. I can say the same about Star Wars Episode I (the movie) - everyone says it sucked, but to me it was really awesome. I don't think I want to watch it again today - too scared they might be right


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Kiba said:


> Twin Peaks was sort of fantastic till the second season, then it got kind of boring and dragged out. I thought Deadly Premonition didn't really pick up and get interesting till the final 2 or 3 chapters. But they were both amazing in their own way, and i don't think anyone would argue that the characters, setting and the basic set up of the plot were taken from Twin Peaks.


True. That last episode tho...it's still crazy that it was aired on primetime network tv.


----------



## Might (May 23, 2014)

Pretty much anything Castlevania is awesome with only a couple of expectations, and by that I mean pre Lord of shadows 2.


----------



## Might (May 23, 2014)

Might said:


> Pretty much anything Castlevania is awesome with only a couple of expectations, and by that I mean pre Lord of shadows 2.


 *exceptions

can't edit yet


----------



## mirya (May 16, 2014)

I bought wolfenstein a new beginning cause i liked the trailer , haven't completed the download yet


----------



## DannyBoy64 (May 5, 2014)

Beyond Good and Evil, my personal favorite game of all time. Now I want a sequel Ubisoft.
The Cat Lady, deserves the respect it earned.
Psychonauts
Portal


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Work Time Fun


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I just recently beat YS I and II. I'm not sure about the games themselves, but I do think their soundtracks are not overrated at all.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

super smash bros


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

and seriously, Star Wars Battlefront 2


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Everything is subjective, so depends on the person.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

BillDauterive said:


> I just recently beat YS I and II. I'm not sure about the games themselves, but I do think their soundtracks are not overrated at all.


Ys Origin is a great game. You should try it if you haven't already.


----------

